
Apple and Google release Covid-19 exposure notification API for app developers - rmason
https://angel.co/today/stories/apple-and-google-release-first-seed-of-covid-19-exposure-notification-api-for-contact-tracing-app-developers-19508?email_uid=1275688361
======
32gbsd
Another API trap, yawns

